# ? on a 1989 audi 100



## only euro (Jan 21, 2004)

The car has 180k on it but their was a electrical problem was their problems with that in the early 100's.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ? on a 1989 audi 100 (only euro)*

Was that some sort of question?


----------

